# Burl Hunter on TV



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 5, 2014)

A few years back I bought some wood from an eBay seller that was just getting started. As he grew bigger besides eBay he setup a website (http://www.oregonburls.com/). For the last few months he has been working on a reality show but it had not been far enough along to say much about it. 

The show is now going to be reality and will premere on April 20th at 10PM, I beleive on the Discovery Channel, it is called "Filthy Riches". It is basicly about Greg's quest for big unique burls. His site always has great burls at good prices. Might be an interesting show, it would be cool to see how much work actually goes into burl harvesting. 

Mike

I am not affilated with Oregon Burls, wish I was I might get better deals...


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks, Mike.  It will be nice to see a "reality" show that actually makes sense.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 5, 2014)

Great tip, Mike! I just DVR'd it! Should be fun to watch.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 5, 2014)

I've traded with Greg on several occasions, our last trade was a good one. He said the pens i sent him went to the film crew. Great guy to talk and deal with.


Harry


----------



## Monty (Apr 5, 2014)

Marko50 said:


> Great tip, Mike! I just DVR'd it! Should be fun to watch.


I couldn't find it searching on Directv or on Discoverychannel.com.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 5, 2014)

Nope I couldnt find it on Directv either.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like National Geographic 4/20 at 10pm E

I can't DVR until 10 days out but got a calendar reminder! I've been able to find a couple burls around so this will be fun to watch.

Here's the preview:
Home | Half Yard

Looks like burl, ginseng, etc will all be on the show


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds like a good venture. The only thing about reality shows like his is that burls may become widely known and become a endangered species.


----------



## Old Codger (Apr 6, 2014)

Looking forward to viewing Greg Dahl's TV show on burl hunting!!!  I've purchased several burl blocks from Greg and am one of the original members of his 'Burl of the Month Club'!  Couldn't be more pleased with his burl's and terrific service...nice guy too!  ;>)


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 22, 2014)

Just bought some wood from him!

Now I need to see this show


----------



## sschering (Mar 2, 2015)

My wife found this show on Netflix


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 5, 2015)

sschering said:


> My wife found this show on Netflix



Cool! Thanks for sharing.

Was this show going to be on "regular" tv again? Anyone know?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 5, 2015)

I couldn't find it on Netflix.  The streaming service or the DVD?


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2015)

It is streaming. Very interesting show.


----------

